# Боли в животе



## lou (2 Авг 2007)

Доброе время суток! Хочу поделиться проблемой, может кто сможет посоветовать что делать?

Мне 26. Беременностей не было еще. Года 4 назад при половом акте с мужем у меня резко закололо в животе, по центру ниже пупка см. на 5. Боль при движении становилась сильнее и отдавала в попу.

Полежав на боку, боль стихла. В дальнейшем подобные боли возникали ни с чего, но редко. Один раз в несколько месяцев. 

В этот раз боль появилась вчера вечером. Не проходила. Ночью позвонила в скорую - сказали с утра идти к генекологу. Позвонила с утра гомеопату (у кот. сейчас лечусь), она сказала дело в позвоночнике, а не геникологии, но что делать дальше - не сказала. Была сильно занята.

В общем не знаю сейчас к какому врачу обращаться и о чем говорят боли подобного характера?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (2 Авг 2007)

Естественно, к гинекологу. Причем срочно.


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (2 Авг 2007)

Начните с *гинеколога*,потом (если будет необходимость), проверите свой позвоночник, почки .


----------

